# Get Your Exercise When You Wet Your Line



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://capmel.com/peddle_fishing.htm 

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Sounds really cool, but steep price.
If I was rich I would buy it, but since Im broke....it's off to the pier.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

looks pretty cool but lil over priced!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

For the price you would have thought they would put a beer holder on the handlebars!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hell a beer holder , It should come with a waitress and the beer.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I wonder how it would handle choppy water. It looks great for shallow flats, but how safe would it be say in the Chesapeake Bay?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

That craft has a pretty high profile. How would it handle in a cross breeze, chop, headwind, running tide? For 5 grand, I hope the answer is - great. Probably not though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like it would do well on the flats but I don't think it would take a blow. I wouldn't mind testing one out but don't think I'd buy one at that price.

Catman.


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

*porta-bote ?*

Has anyone ever seen one or used a porta-bote. If so are they worth $1300 bucks


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

zup got em hooked
i have seen a guy by lesner that has one and have seen him out in les but i dont know if it worth the money or not . i think he has a 4 hp motor but its a good idea 
good luck


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot Fish n Fool....


----------

